

Good PM V/s Great PM - devendramistri
http://lalitkeshre.com/2015/01/16/good-product-manager-vs-great-product-manager/

======
devendramistri
clickable : [http://lalitkeshre.com/2015/01/16/good-product-manager-vs-
gr...](http://lalitkeshre.com/2015/01/16/good-product-manager-vs-great-
product-manager/)

